# The Evolution of Tang Soo Do



## Makalakumu (Dec 26, 2011)

Tang Soo Do is a martial art that evolved from karate, which evolved from other sources that came from Okinawa.  Will TSD continue to evolve?  If so, how do you think it will change?  Why?


----------

